# Sticky  Reminder: This forum is about pigs, not politics



## highlands

If you wish to discuss politics, take it there. Similarly if you wish to discuss autos, do it in the auto forum. If you wish to discuss pigs, do it here. The forums are divided up so they can be manageable and readable. Please help with keeping it that way.

-Walter
Wearing Moderator Hat.


----------

